# Lady Found Her Dream Job



## Graybeard (Dec 28, 2019)

https://www.wisconsinlife.org/story...QYj8Xi893SxrCAtsr7NYEeeHrK87HG5OXZ8fmw6gqJvWc

We don't live far from Taliesin but have yet to visit. Hoping with a new knee next summer we can take a tour.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 28, 2019)

Neat


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2019)

That's cool! I don't care for Wright's style but I can appreciate it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 28, 2019)

I love flw. I have some mahogany from one of his houses in cali i worked on....

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 3, 2020)

I was forced to like FLW by professors in college (not really forced, I did like some of what he did). Had to build a model of Falling Waters for a class - that was kinda fun. However, for some reason, had more fun taking a match to it and making photos of the burn. And finally in TN, they are starting to use some few of his details in some of the bldgs here - the prairie style looks a little outta place, but the urban scooter-riders here don't seem to care.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 3, 2020)

I love Falling Waters, been through there a few times and once through his other house close to there. I think I love the property and setting with the house; not sure I have a true appreciation of his style, but that particular location is spectacular.


----------



## frankp (Jan 5, 2020)

I always liked his work. His designs for furniture were highly underrated, in my opinion. He did some really cool things to "fit" in his building designs. Always thought he was pretty interesting though he is, perhaps, rated more highly than he should be as far as architects throughout history go.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 5, 2020)

Flw did a house for marilyn monroe on maui that is now part of a golf course.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 6, 2020)

One question I have is; can or does "great" furniture design trump comfort? Have you ever sat in any of his chairs?


----------



## frankp (Jan 8, 2020)

I haven't sat in his, per se, but they are very similar in design to a lot of others that are quite comfortable. I've heard/read, that while aesthetics of the design were important, he did design from practicality as well. Not sure whether that was just the author/speakers glossing reality or if it's true. Probably a mix of both, depending upon which furniture you're considering and the actual person meant to "fit" said furniture. At 6'1" and 180 I have a very different fit for comfort than someone who is 5'2, for example.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 9, 2020)

They are not known for their comfort - comfort seems like an afterthought. I've sat in a few and I will confirm. straight backs, flat seats, bad proportions for me (6' - 225). Suppose style was the goal - not substance. Sorta like women and their high heels! Had to study his work in college - one prof had a "thing" for FLW. I was like - meh on lots of his stuff! Also did a look into his bio - he was pretty much a nutjob IMO. But of course it is all subjective and just my opinion - and I guess I like to hear myself talk! Lots of his houses, I can't say I liked. Some were ok from outside, but inside scared me - i.e. the David Wright House. Falling Waters I loved as a concept and the exterior. But did not like the details of the interior. The Marin County Civic building - I guess if you like arches after arches you like, but I don't. For some reason Taliesin has never really impressed me. From some angles I do like some elevations, but overall - meh. Lets not even talk about the Guggenheim. Now, the Johnson Wax HQ caught my eye. Exterior sucks, but those interior office spaces with the ceiling lights between the water lily styled columns is pretty creative and cool. Some of his other office buildings seem like mausoleums. The Imperial Hotel in Tokyo, hurt my eyes -it was so busy. He did a house in Phoenix - well I have rocks in a wooden crate in my back yard that look better. Now, some of his apprentices designed some killer stuff. Give me some E. Fay Jones!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Jan 17, 2020)

I actually think some of FLW's best work came in later generations. Mentoring future talent is something we don't give enough credit for in our society. That said, I, like you, am very hit or miss on his designs. The ones I like nearly bring me to tears. The ones I don't... nearly bring me to tears. I would say I like more than I don't, of the work I'm familiar with, that is.


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 18, 2020)

I've heard it said FLW always bemoaned the fact his chairs weren't comfortable. The ones I've seen are made of plywood and pretty straight. There's a restaurant that we've gone to that's a part of the Taliesin property. The chairs are like that. It's ok but not something you'd sit in for long to watch TV or something.


----------

